# Rennen Performance Breaks 500whp!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Yesterday, the fellas at Rennen spent all day on the dyno with their project, Queen Bee: a VR6 Turbo swapped Mk2 Jetta with an attitude. With a well-built, 12v VR6 motor, C2Motorsports Stage 2 (42#/440cc) VRT Software, and 91 octane, the numbers kept climbing throughout the day as they turned up the boost and pushed the limits until they hit this:












469whp/446wtq 


And just when we thought the car was tapped, they decided to go big or go home with race gas and the results were beyond impressive:


Rennen Video on Race Gas

514whp?!?!? On a Stage 2 tune?!?!? :what:

Needless to say, we were more than impressed and so were the guys at Rennen! If you're curious about a software solution for your car and want to hit the high 400's on YOUR VR6 Turbo project, give us a call! And make sure to give the guys at Rennen a "like" on Facebook as they have more big projects on the way!


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

impressive sir.

but i think you meant to post this here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?29-2.8l-12v-VR6-Engine-Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

koidragon1980 said:


> impressive sir.
> 
> but i think you meant to post this here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?29-2.8l-12v-VR6-Engine-Forum



HA! This is what happens when you rush.... thank you sir. :laugh:


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

Awesome.. that is all


----------

